# New recording - Adrian Le Roy: Bransle Haulbaroys



## cglover (Jan 7, 2007)

Another sight-reading piece from early music. I understand Bransle means "dance" but not sure the meaning of "Haulbaroys", a name of a place maybe?

visit http://www.mingweb.ca/

click "Bransle Haulbaroys"


Comments are welcome.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hi- another nice peice-
im not very french, but i think that the bransles(as in dance) were regional, each region having a bransle(or branle) specific to it- so i think you are right
perhaps the haulbaroys is a place that no longer exists by this name- i searched but find it only in reference to this piece-

i find myself visiting your page a lot to listen, and am experimenting with spending a bit of time each day with my hofner trying out the little lessons on the internet-
im looking for a short and simple piece to learn, hard as i cannot read music, and need audio reference to learn using tab.
anyways, thanks-


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

These are nice recordings, conservative piece choices, nice warm tone, well played, all of them. 

I have a piece that you might like to play (if you don't already), not overly difficult but incorporates a mute with the thumb on the bass note after it's played and has some lines that come off like bass lines so using the skin of the thumb for the bass to contrast the nails on the melody & chords.

It's a funky little Spanish dance.

Schottish Madrilene, arr. Pujol it's not hard offers a couple jazzy techniques and IMO sounds better the more cheesy you play it.

Regards


----------



## cglover (Jan 7, 2007)

Warren said:


> Schottish Madrilene, arr. Pujol it's not hard offers a couple jazzy techniques and IMO sounds better the more cheesy you play it.


Thanks for the comments, I will take a look in the local library. Do you know the title of the book containing that piece?


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

cglover said:


> Thanks for the comments, I will take a look in the local library. Do you know the title of the book containing that piece?


I checked with a friend and it's not available in America, probably because the composer is Anonymous, he bought it in France, I got it from him. There's a number of people who have recorded it already so check it out, if you like it I can get it to you.

By the way the publisher screwed up the title the dance is actually called a Chottish, but the publication spelled it Scottish.


----------



## cglover (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks Warren, I will check online first. 
If you have digital copy (a photo or something) could you send it to me at [email protected]? If you don't have, never mind, I will try to find one.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

cglover said:


> Thanks Warren, I will check online first.
> If you have digital copy (a photo or something) could you send it to me at [email protected]? If you don't have, never mind, I will try to find one.


Sent, remember the true bass lines should be very staccato (watch for the dots). I do it by immediately placing the thumb back on the string after playing it, while letting the melody & chords ring out. If your thumb technique is good but you haven't planted in a piece before go really slow & it will come after a day or so.

Remember the cheesy the better, really overdo it & happy learning!


----------



## cglover (Jan 7, 2007)

I received it. Thanks for the advice!


----------

